# 29.5's



## white09rancher (Sep 20, 2009)

whats it gonna take to run 29.5's on a sra 420?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Gear reduction pipe and filter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

and a lift and plenty fender trimming



in all honesty, if you wanted to run 29's you should have bought a bigger quad...

I'd look at staying w/ something like 27" especially if you're set on outlaws


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

My buddy black420 is running 30 silverbacks on his 420 check out his pics
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=50


----------

